# Anyone ride with coffee



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

in a water bottle? Since getting married and having a toddler the best time for me to ride is early around 6am. I like to have some coffee with me early in the morning too. Is there a bottle or thermos type container that would keep coffee hot for a early morning mid ride break on the trail?


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

You could bring warm coffee in one of the camelbak podium chill bottles, but they're not made for hot liquids. Me personally, never ridden with coffee because that would surely mean a pit stop in the woods. There are quite a few stainless bottles nowadays that are designed for fitting in a water bottle cage, so it you want hot, that's probably the best route.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't ride with coffee. However, I needed to roll to our summer bike to work event and was short on time.

ShopAladdin-pmi.com*:*Aladdin Flip and Sip Vacuum Mug 12oz - Black Aladdin Flip and Sip Vacuum Mug 12oz - Black

I just happened to have this in my cupboard, and it slipped into a bottle cage pretty easily.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I like to bring some coffee or tea with me on winter fat bike rides, I have a LL bean vacuum bottle coffee mug. I use a frame bag on that bike though, I don't think it would fit in a bottle cage.

Also, it looks like LL bean doesn't carry the mug I have anymore, at least I can't find it on their website.


----------



## Ronnieron12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Back when I used to commute to work I would pass this guy who had a thermos of coffee on the bike path and would be sipping it out of the thermos top. I mean he was just cruising but cruising while drinking coffee out of an open cup. I was always a little amazed by it.


----------



## gi02sl (Jul 2, 2009)

Hydro Flask Standard-Mouth Vacuum Bottle - 21 fl. oz. at REI.com

Klean Kanteen Sport Cap 3.0 Bottle Cap at REI.com

I do a lot of cold weather MN riding and the above thermos is the only thing I've found to keep my liquid from becoming frozen (I assume it would work well to keep things warm, too). I also use the water bottle-like top, but that may not be desirable for coffee.

It fits a standard bottle cage (plastic cage doesn't seem to scratch it up, if you care about that).

They come in two or three sizes, make sure the total length fits in the front triangle.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I used to brew green tea in a water bottle starting around hour 2.5 for 4+ hour rides. Two busted tea bags cured my of that and I use caffeinated chews now.


----------



## pzvi (Aug 15, 2013)

I experimented with Eco Vessel triple insulated stainless steel bottles. Filled it with ice and left it in my car for 5 days. Water still cold after 5 days! Should be good for hot coffee for a few hours. They have 17, 25, 45 oz sizes and I tested the 45 oz one in a TwoFish cage. That one also have a tea strainer for those who wants to drink hot tea without having to spit out tea leaves in their sips.

YKN


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

Costco Contigo thermal coffee mug. Fits perfectly in a water bottle cage.


----------



## Lard_Vader (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone ever use a Stanley mug? Just started doing French Press again and am looking for a good 20oz spill-proof mug that'll fit in the cage. Also dual-purpose for when I'm in the field for work.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anyone know of one that is insulated with a sip opening (not have to screw it off to drink) that has a lip to lock into a standard bottle cage?


----------



## Lard_Vader (Aug 6, 2015)

I picked up the 20z Stanley Classic thermos. It fits in my cage and is spill-proof. It has a push button to drink (no need to remove the cap, etc.) I'm really happy with it---let's me bring my French Press brew to work every morning on my bike commute.

From yesterday's commute--


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

iscariot said:


> Costco Contigo thermal coffee mug. Fits perfectly in a water bottle cage.


Great mug. I use it for work. Spill free.

I drink half a cup before riding, but never during.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

I use this one. 8oz is smaller but find i really don't feel like i need any more. The size of this fits in a cage perfectly (and that little ruber band around it fits it the little notch in most cages perfectly.) the spout is almost splash free...and works for me. 
I'm in the same boat where i gotta get up super early and ride with coffee EVERY morning. my group ride buddies make fun of me i gotta get my coffee.


----------



## Verb_Darby (Aug 30, 2015)

Jack in the box coffee cups fit in cages perfectly. You can get one for 5 cents empty or 1.75 with coffee. Coffee y doughnut en espanol??? 😀


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Contigo is amazing, works very well and will keep it hot. I have seen one as large as 20 oz.


----------



## OHtard (Jun 1, 2008)

another vote for the stanley. I use them on my fatbike in the winter to keep my drinks warm. I have still had hot drinks 4 hours in to a ride in winter.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

not with, but before riding. i brew a cup before i ride out every weekend.

but i don't drink coffee on race days - i eat a lot an hour before heading out.

the stanley thermos looks nice btw... great for travel.


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

I usually drink my coffee pre-ride and then if I'm thinking I'm going to need additional caffeine, I will grab a caffeine pill which I can mix with my water or sports drink. Each pill = 200 mgs, which is about equal to a large coffee.


----------



## TomP (Jan 12, 2004)

Power Meter City said:


> I usually drink my coffee pre-ride and then if I'm thinking I'm going to need additional caffeine, I will grab a caffeine pill which I can mix with my water or sports drink. Each pill = 200 mgs, which is about equal to a large coffee.


Years ago I was telling a doctor about how I would pee a bunch in the first two hours of my rides thanks to my coffee and then spend the next two catching up on hydration. He is Chilean. He said, "you should drink Maté, it gives stimulation and holds off the caffeine headache, but without the diuretic effect."

He was right. I quit coffee and drank Maté for a couple years. Then one day, I took my first sip of Maté and suddenly decided I was sick of it.

Back to drinking coffee these days. Ride or race day, I'll have a small amount of java then start on caffeinated Tailwind.


----------

